# Who Believes Uber/Lyft Monitors THIS Website?



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I am on day eight of driving for Uber and 5-6 months with Lyft. I was pleased to discover this website and take pleasure in joining-in on the "festivities" at the beginning of my morning and end of my work day [full time driver 7AM - 7PM 7/days].

Still, I can't help but wonder if Uber/Lyft has assigned corporate employee(s) to monitor this website in particular and above all other blogging sites. As a former VP of HR for tech startups, I can say categorically that I would have taken such measures after discovering that current drivers are publicly airing [their] grievances and in many cases, speaking-out against the company.

That being said, I couldn't help but notice there are several members who are fairly bold with his/her statements, views, opinions and grievances. I respect [their] candor and courage in this regard. What's more, I have learned much from these brave souls in a short period of time, and for that alone I am grateful. With that, I'd hate to see any one of these "mentors" suffer reprimands as a result.

It wasn't until two-days ago that I learned via the app that Uber monitors my (our) "DRIVING STYLE" - i.e., "Your driving style is calculated based on your recent trips". Wow, really?

According to Uber's "hands-on" monitoring of my driving habits, my driving speed was acceptable, but my acceleration and braking required further "guidance" from Uber. Clicking the "read more" button offered a stale narrative on the measures I could take to improve...

...yeah, thanks Uber - you try driving the Las Vegas Strip. You'll find that quick reflexes and "uncommon" or better yet, a "talent" for maneuvering my acceleration and braking is the only way to successfully navigate between a melting pot of out-of-state drivers, daredevils showing off [their] fast cars and countless idiots hellbent on driving while under the influence of who knows what!

Anyway... [moving past my vent], needless to say, implementing such a "micromanaging" system is yet another example of Uber's inability to pass the IRS's "Right to Control" test when it comes to classifying [or misclassifying] its drivers as independent contractors. But that's a more weighty subject best reserved for another thread.

My point [yes, I'm finally getting to it] is, if Uber execs are so incline to micromanage such mundane processes as [our] driving habits, then doesn't it stand to reason that they'd also go as far as to designate corporate employees to review the online writings of current Uber partners/Lyft drivers and more importantly, hold what we say "in confidence" against us?

For those who are so bold as to publicly air his/her grievances and/or speak against the company on this forum, have you ever considered that doing so could lead to being deactivated? Does this matter to you or not?

Please weigh-in, I'd really like to hear the point of view of both long-term Uber drivers as well as newbies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on day eight of driving for Uber and 5-6 months with Lyft. I was pleased to discover this website and take pleasure in joining-in on the "festivities" at the beginning of my morning and end of my work day [full time driver 7AM - 7PM 7/days].
> 
> ...


Screw Uber

God View.

They spy on customers too.

( free speech on a Driver Forum Uber was not invited to ? Retaliation over complaints of what they KNOW they are doing wrong ?)

Perhaps lawyers from other class action suits against uber should be invited here.

They can have the business for Retaliation suits also.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I am watching. After all the mean stuff that has been said about me here I started seeing a psychiatrist. At first I could deal, but the onslaught of hate is upsetting. I was coping with a lot of booze but now I have a prescription for Quaaludes.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

If its the truth why hide it? If uber deactivates me over it *shrugs* ill keep driving lyft or just say screw it. I feel uber has enough drivers quitting to worry about what we say.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I really could care less. I've given up hope for uber, hopefully the company that grows to replace uber when it goes bankrupt will be better, or maybe the whole industry will just die off and cabs will make a comeback...

The cab company knows I post, they also know I'm the top recruiter for 2016 and 2017.


I have been completely deactivated off uber so i really don't care anymore.


----------



## Night_Crawler (May 25, 2017)

Yes the absolutely do. I believe they have reduced the number of trips I get after saying negative things (the truth) about Uber.

In the end it doesn't matter. They know who I am it's easy for them to find out. If I stop doing Uber I'll find something better.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

How would they who ANY of us are?


----------



## Night_Crawler (May 25, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> How would they who ANY of us are?


You don't need to be a genius to work it out


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The only way to do it is to hack the site and find out what our email address is and compare it to their drive base. No other way.


----------



## Night_Crawler (May 25, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> The only way to do it is to hack the site and find out what our email address is and compare it to their drive base. No other way.


If you take a screenshot they can work it out. If you take a photo they can work out the device it was taken on an match to the uber account or location. They can cross check what you say and work it out.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Or perhaps the site was created and cultivated by Uber all along, just to monitor disgruntled contractors.


----------



## Jong235 (Feb 20, 2017)

I think they definitely monitor this site, I know we had some problems in DFW w/ clients not being charged for tolls leaving the driver stuck. 

The drivers identified the problem, voiced their opinion and the problem was 90% corrected within two weeks. 

It will be interesting to see if Lyft can get Night-mode enabled before Uber does. 

Deactivation? lol

I'm waiting to see which one comes to me first to see how I can increase their margin. 

Major changes needed!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber monitors UPnet 24/7. The primary purpose is to suss out driver hacks and work-arounds that drivers use to make more money.
For instance, Uber patiently watched the ACRO movement for about 4 months, then re-tweaked the algorithm to punish drivers who ACRO'd. They watched how drivers manipulated the pax app surge map then made it more difficult.

Basically, Uber uses this site to figure out how drivers make money, and punish them by killing their tricks.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Every ID-10-T that thinks I work for Uber believes Uber watches this forum.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Every ID-10-T that thinks I work for Uber believes Uber watches this forum.


Karen has her own ID-10-T fan club here. Some misdirected frustration flows here.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> The only way to do it is to hack the site and find out what our email address is and compare it to their drive base. No other way.


There are a few ways to gather intelligence on people off of this forum:

One, some people post their names.
Two, some people post copy/paste messages from Uber or Lyft support ... easy for companies to crosslink a database there 
Three, some people with arcane issues post details about their idiosyncratic problems with the co's. Easy to figure out who visited the local driver hub given enough time.
Four, there's always a four but I gotta go (not 2, but get off the phone)

Google magic can do one thing, but a database hub can do lots more.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are watching


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

the question would be, Why wouldn't they watch. If you were Uber, you would have an entire staff monitoring what is happening on here.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*I always feel like Uber is watching me.*


----------



## Jong235 (Feb 20, 2017)

If they don't have the tech to launch night-mode, doubt they are able to access our front facing camera anytime they choose. lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I am watching. After all the mean stuff that has been said about me here I started seeing a psychiatrist. At first I could deal, but the onslaught of hate is upsetting. I was coping with a lot of booze but now I have a prescription for Quaaludes.


Awwwwww

Lower Hates
Means less Love.

At least We think about You.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I better question would be who doesn't believe that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TRUE STORY
I have turned app. Off in middle of Huge Surge.
To go to Wal Mart at 3 am.
To buy PUKE CLEANING SUPPLIES.

MY PHONE TOOK MULTIPLE PHOTOGRAPHS WITHOUT ME PRESSING A BUTTON.

MY PHONE RECORDED A VIDEO OF ME IN WAL MART.

NO NEED TO TIP !



Karen Stein said:


> Every ID-10-T that thinks I work for Uber believes Uber watches this forum.


The Media watches Karen.
Uber should too.
They may learn something.
Perhaps they could become motivated to correct their mistakes !

( we will shout until uber hears us)



tohunt4me said:


> Screw Uber
> 
> God View.
> 
> ...


They should rejoice that we come here to vent rather than every public forum in the world !


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> How would they who ANY of us are?


Easy, Karen Stein will cross reference your posting, specially the ones that contains any data and report. She get a few bucks for each report and a weekly allowance of compliments not available for the common ant.
 Lol, not really, but if you login from the same computer or phone to check your earning etc. they got access to your IP address and is the same as posting your home address or phone number.



Karen Stein said:


> Every ID-10-T that thinks I work for Uber believes Uber watches this forum.


I don't think you work FOR but WITH Uber, as an IPMC (Independent Posting and Monitoring Contractor) you are not a W-2 but 1099.

Leaving this aside I will be surprise if they don't watch this forums as well as twitter, Reddit, FB and others. I think this is the testing waters where they see how their biassed policy changes works. Uber can even modify your SD card or phone if they wanted to and you are not proactive in checking the permissions you give for the functionality of the App.



tohunt4me said:


> They should rejoice that we come here to vent rather than every public forum in the world !


We are the closest to their Golden Goose (Pax) than anybody, if we vent carefully and try not to get a "Professionalism" demerit, we could actually change their view and they could respond with their Power Of The Purse. No need for big media releases or hashtags. I know I converted a few riders into Lyft and I didn't get dinged, and I will continue to do so until Uber changes or Lyft becomes an Uber-Mini-Me.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Could they not somehow sniff / actively monitor this website. Then cross reference IP addresses with GPS locations provided by cell phone data? Am I crazy? _Where the heck is my Quaalude bottle?_


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

I certainly hope Travis is personally watching. Then I can tell him to "***** OFF". Let him come to my house. I want to personally tell him what I think of him. But he would be to much of a COWARD to come here himself. He'll just send his goons.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on day eight of driving for Uber and 5-6 months with Lyft. I was pleased to discover this website and take pleasure in joining-in on the "festivities" at the beginning of my morning and end of my work day [full time driver 7AM - 7PM 7/days].
> 
> ...


No, they don't monitor this site. Or, if they do, they've assigned Mandeep or Shivansh to intercept communications here and they can't understand them.

I have posted a lot of trip data here which Uber could easily use to identify me if they wanted to. However, I've had no contact from the Dark Side in a while; the last time was unrelated to UP.net as were the other times.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm sure they read here. However, it probably isn't worth their time to track down and deactivate drivers for every mean thing said about them.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on day eight of driving for Uber and 5-6 months with Lyft. I was pleased to discover this website and take pleasure in joining-in on the "festivities" at the beginning of my morning and end of my work day [full time driver 7AM - 7PM 7/days].
> 
> ...


I wouldn't knock the micromanaging stuff, they saved my butt when a rider declared, falsely, "whiplash" and my account was deactivated for about an hour, but the record shows no braking to speak of, so the insurance company closed the case in my favor.

From that point on, I see the braking driving report as my friend.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Of course they monitor this site. Every corporation has social media reps working for them. Look at all times Uber has been caught spying and cheating at everything else. They are a paranoid corporation. The question should be, why wouldn't they monitor this site and post here? 

And yes, they do have social media reps posing as drivers and posting here. It's pretty easy to see who the shills are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Could they not somehow sniff / actively monitor this website. Then cross reference IP addresses with GPS locations provided by cell phone data? Am I crazy? _Where the heck is my Quaalude bottle?_


They keep track of Everywhere you go.
They keep track of your phone conversations.
Texts. Internet activity.
And you signed rights away to all of your data.



Oscar Levant said:


> I wouldn't knock the micromanaging stuff, they saved my butt when a rider declared, falsely, "whiplash" and my account was deactivated for about an hour, but the record shows no braking to speak of, so the insurance company closed the case in my favor.
> 
> From that point on, I see the braking driving report as my friend.


Quit BACKHANDING YOUR PASSENGERS AND GIVING THEM WHIPLASH !



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Could they not somehow sniff / actively monitor this website. Then cross reference IP addresses with GPS locations provided by cell phone data? Am I crazy? _Where the heck is my Quaalude bottle?_


Ill get Uber to GPS your Qualude bottle.

When i went for my Mentor session with Lyft. I had the Uber app. Off.
I get a text from Uber:"Since you're in the city driving around, just as soon turn your app. On and make some money !"
True story.
Uber app. Was off.
They knew where i was.
Sent me a text. Urging me to drive !

They know exactly who everyome is here.

Who knows.
Maybe that guy, whats his name, that said the app. Told him to shoot those people . . .maybe some prankster at uber semt him messages in his sleep via cellphone.

" The Manchurian Driver " !

" The woods are lovely, dark , and deep
But i have promises to keep and miles to go before i sleep"- Telefon/ Charles Bronson(Robert Frost poem)

TRY NEW UBER M.K. ULTRA TODAY !
Working for FREE means More MONEY !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

There is no doubt that UberLyft monitor these forums. Is it coincidental that this is the ONLY place with any traction where drivers gather, freely sharing experiences and airing grievences under the protective cover provided by pseudo anonymity.. or is it by design?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Some guidance for those who worry too much about things like this forum:

For the obsessive, I encourage you to continue to post. Again. And again. And again.

For those who worry Uber is out to get them, have no fear. We know who you are and our representatives will visit you shortly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Some guidance for those who worry too much about things like this forum:
> 
> For the obsessive, I encourage you to continue to post. Again. And again. And again.
> 
> For those who worry Uber is out to get them, have no fear. We know who you are and our representatives will visit you shortly.


Deplorable, playing with the minds of mentally ill people like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I have been completely deactivated off uber so i really don't care anymore.


Really? More details please



PepeLePiu said:


> Lol, not really, but if you login from the same computer or phone to check your earning etc. they got access to your IP address and is the same as posting your home address or phone number.
> 
> .[/USER]


I do believe they monitor this site. They would want to know what is being said, what's working, what isn't, etc. Many companies do this.
Also maybe theres some exploit that drivers are taking advantage of that they can fix. Like when you used to be able to see pax destination from waybill.

I don't, however, believe that they track us individually. Not saying they can't. But why would they?
We're not important enough. Having unhappy employees (contractors) is not new for any company.
Even if I say that I did something crazy, something Uber would deactivate me for, what if I'm lying just to impress you guys and get some likes? It's not worth their time.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

They monitor, they read, they know what we say and think. They know we have the most contact with the pax and we have years and years of collective experience. We have ideas for how to improve Uber and make it better for everyone involved, not just drivers. (And yes, there are some douchbags here.)
But they take none of our advice, they don't take seriously our suggestions whether here on UP or via the app or "Partner support". 

If you're listening: Shame on you, Uber, for letting that sniveling pajama boy Travis drive this great company and concept into the ditch because of his unrealistic and childish ideas. You were here every day and had all the answers in front of you and instead you let it all go to shit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> They monitor, they read, they know what we say and think. They know we have the most contact with the pax and we have years and years of collective experience. We have ideas for how to improve Uber and make it better for everyone involved, not just drivers. (And yes, there are some douchbags here.)
> But they take none of our advice, they don't take seriously our suggestions whether here on UP or via the app or "Partner support".
> 
> If you're listening: Shame on you, Uber, for letting that sniveling pajama boy Travis drive this great company and concept into the ditch because of his unrealistic and childish ideas. You were here every day and had all the answers in front of you and instead you let it all go to shit.


In Travis' defense (I can't believe I just said that), he's not the first CEO to screw up his company because of greed


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> In Travis' defense (I can't believe I just said that), he's not the first CEO to screw up his company because of greed


Haha, not much of a defense.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Of course they do. I wouldn't even be surprised if one of them secretly owns it. It is the biggest ride share forum on the internet.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes they do


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

If they deactivated every driver on the fuber forums that complained they'd lose they're 4% retention rate


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Hell yes, and i think anyone woukd if they owned a business and had reviews on google, yelp or facebook


----------



## Golf75830 (May 18, 2016)

Non-issue. If you're negative towards the company/app, you shouldn't be driving. If it's not for you, it's not for you. Could they block rides to drivers who are intentionally negative or who have bad ratings? Sure. Nothing to be paranoid about if you're doing your job the best you can, like anywhere else.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

This site owned and operated by uber


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Really? More details please
> 
> I do believe they monitor this site. They would want to know what is being said, what's working, what isn't, etc. Many companies do this.
> Also maybe theres some exploit that drivers are taking advantage of that they can fix. Like when you used to be able to see pax destination from waybill.
> ...


Uber does monitor this site and it's important that you keep your anonymity.

There were several drivers deactivated by Uber in Texas last year for things they posted on here.

Be extremely careful in what you post. Watch your screen shots, pics, type of car, color and other ways you can be identified.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Fuhgettaboutit.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, and who cares. I doubt Uber would deactivate someone, for merely complaining. I whine all the time about rider's conduct. Uber knows for a fact if I have a complaint about their service agents or what, I'll send it directly to them. And I'm never nice about it. 

These people are not crybabies. Aherm....


----------



## SilverToyota (Feb 27, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> How would they who ANY of us are?


Many post screen shots, others provide explicit detail of trips. I am very careful. There's a possibility that l do not drive a silver Toyota.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I am watching. After all the mean stuff that has been said about me here I started seeing a psychiatrist. At first I could deal, but the onslaught of hate is upsetting. I was coping with a lot of booze but now I have a prescription for Quaaludes.


Try Midol.

BONG!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Really? More details please
> .


Because of Insurance issues I had myself deactivated. I'm not in the mood to change my insurance up to make what i was making off the uber platform, about $30 a week.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

I am sure they DO monitor this and other forums in one way or another, and I am even more sure that I don't care.

I will not censor myself, opinions, feelings, or in any other way kowtow to Uber or Lyft inasmuch as I treat my riders well, and fulfill my end of the Uber-Partner obligation.

Outside of that....Uber and Travis may kiss my tooshy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It would be smart of them to monitor this website.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Why say something on here that you would not say to a Uber rep?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why say something on here that you would not say to a Uber rep?


-says the Uber rep


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why say something on here that you would not say to a Uber rep?


I have said most of the things I have typed here to an Uber rep. I have picked her up several times from downtown Phoenix where the Uber Secret Uber Center is....NOT the Tempe Greenlight Hub.

Pickup was always at 3rd St and Van Buren at the corner...no more specific than that. She admitted they don't want drivers knowing where they are.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes they do monitor this site. I asked them in person and they said they definitely do.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

There is no doubt that Uber watches this board. The sad thing is they don't give a k about what the drivers say on this board.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Shhh! Listen closely and you can hear them breathing...


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Night_Crawler said:


> *Yes the absolutely do. I believe they have reduced the number of trips I get after saying negative things (the truth) about Uber.*
> 
> In the end it doesn't matter. They know who I am it's easy for them to find out. If I stop doing Uber I'll find something better.


This is what I've noticed as well. Less fares and now lower rates. I'm driving until July 1 and then quitting.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberKevPA said:


> Shhh! Listen closely and you can hear them breathing...


Vampires don't need oxygen.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Uber monitors the site to make sure we're feeling lots of pain if not they lower the rate again


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> -says the Uber rep


Uber has reps?


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Forgive me if I seem a little incredulous as to what uber may or may not do?
But we are no more than a number in cyberspace and to believe uber is wasting its time 24/7 monitoring this site tells me you might be taking yourself a little too seriously. And if they are?, you're still taking yourself too seriously.
We as drivers are not doing anything that 16 year old couldn't do.
Basically we are no more important than used butt wipe.
Kalanick is an ass hole, but a very intelligent ass hole who knows that we are the least of his concerns.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

They've probably got my number. Not too many drivers from my town. I think I'll adjust my profile now to be more vague...


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

we all know that.


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

I actually hope Uber does monitor this site, because they need all the feedback or they are a SINKING SHIP that will be outdone by Lyft. I've already surveyed everyone of my riders and have told them my horror stories with uber riders, and they have told me their regarding their joker drivers (like the drunks, marijuana-smelling, trashy car looking ones). And I make it a point to tell each of them to get updated (and safer) by chosing LYFT instead. How many days are left in the 180 "we have your back" campaign. You actually hear that while waiting for an Uber rep come on their live support line. I told the person that the "communication ability" is a joke. Several times the customer told me that they texted me to update their exact location. But I had already taken the proactive step of actually phoning the person when it wasn't immediately clear where the rider was. I've told them each time that the drive app doesn't notify me that I was texted. And yes, I do check the texts after the trip and see NOTHING. Hopefully they will spend what's needed to do serious background checks on all the drivers that have hoped on board. Otherwise, Uber will be a technological Titanic!

Lyft will lift higher, and Uber will be renamed under (or upside down)¡

Geez, did I read somewhere that Uber plans to higher flying cars by 2020 (no joke). What is this?! Will they force us to buy our own parachutes or something? (Personally, I intend to get fitted with my own ejection seat whether driver or rider)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As much as I hate uber sometimes, lyft is worse imo


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My understanding is that they aren't watching us 24/7. They have a small team that reads random posts, random threads, but not all. They are looking for certain keywords or phrases that indicate that a driver is a danger or liability to the paying customers, and/or the Uber Corporation.

They've had enough bad press about rogue drivers raping, assaulting, robbing passegers, or injuring and killing people through reckless driving. The "Uber Serial Killer" was real, and it did happen. They don't care about our random gripes, although I have noticed that in our Meet N Greet dinners with Uber Corporate, our GM Brooke Steger has said repeatedly that Uber hears our complaints about ......(Whatever but usually Pool) and that they are working on a compromise that makes us all happy.

A lot of the things Uber Corporate says to us at the Meet N Greets would indicate that they read this board, besides the fact that I asked one if he knew of a board called Uber People dot net, and he said, "Oh yeah! We definitely know that board." When I asked if they read it, he said all the time, and he also said they know who some of the local posters in our city are. (No I'm not the only driver to ask them that question at these events so I didn't just out myself.)

Again, from what I gathered, they are looking for dangerous/ liability issue drivers, and they also use the board because it's free instead of them paying some outside firm thousands of dollars to gather information on us drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyOwnUber said:


> I actually hope Uber does monitor this site, because they need all the feedback or they are a SINKING SHIP that will be outdone by Lyft. I've already surveyed everyone of my riders and have told them my horror stories with uber riders, and they have told me their regarding their joker drivers (like the drunks, marijuana-smelling, trashy car looking ones). And I make it a point to tell each of them to get updated (and safer) by chosing LYFT instead. How many days are left in the 180 "we have your back" campaign. You actually hear that while waiting for an Uber rep come on their live support line. I told the person that the "communication ability" is a joke. Several times the customer told me that they texted me to update their exact location. But I had already taken the proactive step of actually phoning the person when it wasn't immediately clear where the rider was. I've told them each time that the drive app doesn't notify me that I was texted. And yes, I do check the texts after the trip and see NOTHING. Hopefully they will spend what's needed to do serious background checks on all the drivers that have hoped on board. Otherwise, Uber will be a technological Titanic!
> 
> Lyft will lift higher, and Uber will be renamed under (or upside down)¡
> 
> Geez, did I read somewhere that Uber plans to higher flying cars by 2020 (no joke). What is this?! Will they force us to buy our own parachutes or something? (Personally, I intend to get fitted with my own ejection seat whether driver or rider)


Thank you LYFT P.R. DEPARTMENT for this message.

All FIRED uber drivers ARE LYFT DRIVERS.



Lissetti said:


> My understanding is that they aren't watching us 24/7. They have a small team that reads random posts, random threads, but not all. They are looking for certain keywords or phrases that indicate that a driver is a danger or liability to the paying customers, and/or the Uber Corporation.
> 
> They've had enough bad press about rogue drivers raping, assaulting, robbing passegers, or injuring and killing people through reckless driving. The "Uber Serial Killer" was real, and it did happen. They don't care about our random gripes, although I have noticed that in our Meet N Greet dinners with Uber Corporate, our GM Brooke Steger has said repeatedly that Uber hears our complaints about ......(Whatever but usually Pool) and that they are working on a compromise that makes us all happy.
> 
> ...


They PROBABLY have a Robot reading the Forum.

It is Probably as accurate as uber " support" messages . . .

Anyone feel better now?



Uberfunitis said:


> Why say something on here that you would not say to a Uber rep?


UNION ( rep.)



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I am watching. After all the mean stuff that has been said about me here I started seeing a psychiatrist. At first I could deal, but the onslaught of hate is upsetting. I was coping with a lot of booze but now I have a prescription for Quaaludes.


Our DEAR BELOVED FEARLESS LEADER !

Oh how i miss Travis and the Uber Pirate Days !


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey Uber, what sup, my bunghole needs TP


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Thank you LYFT P.R. DEPARTMENT for this message.
> 
> All FIRED uber drivers ARE LYFT DRIVERS.


I don't even driver for Lyft. My wife does. I'm just educating people (for free in fact), because I got so disgusted driving for Uber that I discovered from multiple customer of both platforms (and drivers) of the superiority of Lyft. It of course has it's sheetiiiness too, but it doesn't smell half as bad as Uber's.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MyOwnUber said:


> I don't even driver for Lyft. My wife does. I'm just educating people (for free in fact), because I got so disgusted driving for Uber that I discovered from multiple customer of both platforms (and drivers) of the superiority of Lyft. It of course has it's sheetiiiness too, but it doesn't smell half as bad as Uber's.


Again I don't like uber, but one thing I give them credit for is they are pretty much upfront and tell you how they have been screwing you over lately, I can't say the same about lyft


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Again I don't like uber, but one thing I give them credit for is they are pretty much upfront and tell you how they have been screwing you over lately, I can't say the same about lyft


Yep. Lyft seems like the ultimate passive-aggressive operation. I consider them the Target of rideshare. They cultivate this image of superiority over Walmart, yet their pay and working conditions range from just as bad to worse (I've worked for both companies).


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Yep. Lyft seems like the ultimate passive-aggressive operation. I consider them the Target of rideshare. They cultivate this image of superiority over Walmart, yet their pay and working conditions range from just as bad to worse (I've worked for both companies).


I like Walmart, big and cheap


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on day eight of driving for Uber and 5-6 months with Lyft. I was pleased to discover this website and take pleasure in joining-in on the "festivities" at the beginning of my morning and end of my work day [full time driver 7AM - 7PM 7/days].
> 
> ...


I assume they read this forum from time to time and even participate while laughing.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber can monitor this site all day, I use to be a uber and lyft diver for over a year and got sick and tired of uber on demand rules, updates, Passenger's, Rates and screwing the drivers.


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Uber can monitor this site all day, I use to be a uber and lyft diver for over a year and got sick and tired of uber on demand rules, updates, Passenger's, Rates and screwing the drivers.


I can only tell you what has been happening in my neck of the woods regarding Lyft vs. Uber. Here in the greater Sacramento Area, particularly in the rural areas, Lyft was scarce or non-existent. But in these last few months, I've seen more and more drivers doing Lyft as well. And Lyft is actually cheaper than Uber to the customer (because of course they want to establish a market base here. Still, I've figured out that Lyft takes 20% of the driver's payout as opposed to Uber's 30%. So Lyft is still a better deal for BOTH customer and driver. If Uber responds but cutting it's fares even lower and we drivers suffer as a result than I will indeed say goodbye to Uber.

After quickly have learned to "read" my Uber customers and can tell by their attitude or responses if I they will give me a tip or not after dropping them off. I rate the non-tippers a 4 (or less if their is an attitude or behavior that I don't like). When Uber wants to know why, I put either attitude or "other". And with "other" I leave it a BLANK!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MyOwnUber said:


> I can only tell you what has been happening in my neck of the woods regarding Lyft vs. Uber. Here in the greater Sacramento Area, particularly in the rural areas, Lyft was scarce or non-existent. But in these last few months, I've seen more and more drivers doing Lyft as well. And Lyft is actually cheaper than Uber to the customer (because of course they want to establish a market base here. Still, I've figured out that Lyft takes 20% of the driver's payout as opposed to Uber's 30%. So Lyft is still a better deal for BOTH customer and driver. If Uber responds but cutting it's fares even lower and we drivers suffer as a result than I will indeed say goodbye to Uber.
> 
> After quickly have learned to "read" my Uber customers and can tell by their attitude or responses if I they will give me a tip or not after dropping them off. I rate the non-tippers a 4 (or less if their is an attitude or behavior that I don't like). When Uber wants to know why, I put either attitude or "other". And with "other" I leave it a BLANK!


I've never been good at pre-judging. (Also called prejudice) 
I really can not tell by the look in their eye that they're going to mug me.
I can't tell by the clothes they wear, or the car they drive or the god they worship ... I just can't tell.

If Uber wants to know what I think, they can ask me. I will speak frankly.
I have lost minimum wage jobs before .. and I've always been able to (somehow) survive. I will work for Uber, and do the best job I can for them right up until the second they don't want me to any more -- then I'll do the same for someone else.
I'm not going to worry about it.
In fact, I just cant imagine caring any less about it ... wait, maybe if I try ... 
NOPE, can't care any less.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

The admin of this site is Uber executive management's "blood boy". That's what Alex Jones told me in a fever dream anyway.

https://hiddenremote.com/2017/05/21/yes-blood-boy-silicon-valley-actually-thing-kinda/


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

This site is Uber's number 1 go to. All day, everyday.


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I've never been good at pre-judging. (Also called prejudice)
> I really can not tell by the look in their eye that they're going to mug me.
> I can't tell by the clothes they wear, or the car they drive or the god they worship ... I just can't tell.
> 
> ...


Listen buddy, WE all have our prejudices whether we like it or not, and sometimes they are quite justified. I'm over 50, have lived in several countries, speak several languages, so I regard my self the ultimate "people mixer". Your race, color, or religion doesn't mean jack to me, but if I see that a fellow American who is heavily tattooed and speaks and acts like a uneducated and is an ingrate (like the vast majority of under 30 year olds). Then you bet your ass I won't rate that customer highly unless they are gracious, appreciative of my good driving, clean car, amenities, and professionalism. In fact, I do tend to age discriminate: I am convinced that almost all Millennials are ungrateful, spoiled, know-it-alls that only care about themselves and know jack about what it means to sacrifice to survive like those of my father's generation who went through WWII.

It was either in a text or survey of Uber's that I trashed them, telling them I got tired of sugar-coated canned responses, their rating system was a "sick joke", and that all they cared about was "quantity over quality". I trash talk them when they deserved it (which has been several times)... I suggest you do they same. They only thing I care to get from Uber is some extra change and the freedom to drive whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

The question shouldn't be "Who Believes Uber/Lyft Monitors This Website?" - the question should be "Why Wouldn't You Believe Uber/Lyft Monitors This Website?"

This is Uber! The same Uber that developed and used the "God View" software to monitor and track people in real-time. The same Uber that developed the "Hell" software that allowed them to track which drivers were also driving for Lyft. The same Uber that developed the "Greyball" software that allowed the company to detect and evade undercover law enforcement authorities and regulators, as well as pinpointing competitors who were aggressively trying to disrupt its platform.

YBYSA they monitor this forum, and probably take action against drivers who they deem to be troublemakers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> The question shouldn't be "Who Believes Uber/Lyft Monitors This Website?" - the question should be "Why Wouldn't You Believe Uber/Lyft Monitors This Website?"
> 
> This is Uber! The same Uber that developed and used the "God View" software to monitor and track people in real-time. The same Uber that developed the "Hell" software that allowed them to track which drivers were also driving for Lyft. The same Uber that developed the "Greyball" software that allowed the company to detect and evade undercover law enforcement authorities and regulators, as well as pinpointing competitors who were aggressively trying to disrupt its platform.
> 
> YBYSA they monitor this forum, and probably take action against drivers who they deem to be troublemakers.


If it's blue, it's true.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty sure they have a social media team whom monitors uber/lyft mentions on twitter,facebook, and other websites before they get out of hand and damage their image.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Never ever post anything on here that could link back to you anywhere.


----------

